# My 5 year old son has IBS



## Tallgirl

My 5 yr old son has been having 'tummy aches' and feeling sick for the last 3 months or so - it seemed to all start after a bad case of chicken pox.He has no D or C although he occasionally says it hurts a little to have a BM, so is more prone towards the C.His pain varies from hour to hour - sometimes it's just an ache and other times he is bent over double and grimacing.We have been to the doctors several times - he was examined and the only thing they found was a very overactive bowel. He also had a urine test done which was negative. He was prescribed Merbentyl Syrup which didn't seem to help at all.The doctor now seems to think it is IBS and is not really sure what else can be done (there are no other medications that are in syrup form.)I have IBS myself, so know a fair amount about it, but was quite shocked to think you could get it so young.We are having MAJOR problems with school - he is crying every morning and getting himself really worked up. We have had several chats with his teacher and she is trying her best to cope with what must be a difficult situation for her too. He has been sent home a couple of times and we have also kept him off for a few days, but there is a limit to how much time he can miss school.When he is at home he is much better, although still complains from time to time. School is obviously a major stress for him and we hate sending him - it is really upsetting.







Has anyone got any ideas/advice as to how we can cope with this? I looked at Mikes new CD's for kids ( I am currently doing the adult version), but I think my son is too young to do them.Tallgirl.


----------



## Ingrid1

My son was really young when he got sick. For 3 years, he just lost weight, was in pain 24/7 and nothing seemed to help. Finally, by accident, we found out that his immune system didn't work. His lab work was wrong and nobody paid attention to that. What probably happened was that because there was no protection, his bowel got damaged by all the infections that got through. Now we are dealing with IBS. What really helped, was letting him know that we would always pick him up when he couldn't stay in school. No questions asked. He trusted us and got more relaxed knowing that at any time, I would be there. School knew, they never made it difficult. As soon as he told the teacher he wanted to go home, she didn't ask anything, just called me. It really helped and he started to love school and tried harder to stay. The calls got less and less. Make sure you tell him you belief in his belly pain. It is there. I am sorry you guys have to go through this. I know how rough it is. We spent so many days and nights in the bath tub, that really helped my son. Warm water and heated towels around his tummy.Good luck. Ingrid


----------



## Tallgirl

Thanks Ingrid.I'm sorry that you're having a rough time with your son too - it's such a worry isn't it?The problem is my son doesn't look ill (although this is obviously a good thing for us as it means he is otherwise healthy) - he doesn't have D or anything so often teachers etc don't take him seriously.It's a vicious circle - the more stressed he gets at school, the more 'tummy ache' he gets. Some of the teachers have threatened him with a 'sad face' for crying (when they get so many sad faces they are sent to the headteacher.) He is absolutely petrified of getting one and they don't seem to realise that this sort of behaviour just makes his symptoms worse.We have spoken to his class teacher so hopefully things will improve. If they don't, our next step is to see the headteacher and also go back to our doctor (again!!)Keep in touch and let us know how you are doing.Take care.Tallgirl.


----------



## Ingrid1

Never let the school control you child's tummy problems. It sounds to me that they don't take it serious and are just making the school experience bad. Talk to your doctor too. He can give you a letter where he explains your sons problems and that this will come with missing school. We have one of those and it is great for schools. For the rest, it is just a matter of playing it day by day. It is such a pain for kids and parents. I feel horrible not being able to help him. I feel guilty for not sending him to school even though I know he can't go. We try diets, meds and meditation and that did help a little. When he was 4, we started listening to our hearts. Sit in a corner, put your hand on your heart and close your eyes. This way, he learned to take his mind of the pain. He now doesn't need the hand on heart anymore but is very good in taking his mind other places. He can fall asleep during tests or even at the dentist. Maybe something you can try.I know, it is not easy and a never ending story.Ingrid


----------



## Guest

please disregard this post. thanks.


----------



## Tallgirl

Thanks for those ideas Ingrid - will have to try them and see how it goes.The letter from the doctor would be great - makes it all seem a bit more 'official' - perhaps the school will take it more seriously then.Oh well - he broke up today for easter, so hopefully he won't have so many symptoms this week. I'm already dreading him having to go back though!







Take care.Tallgirl.


----------

